# Installing Bluetooth ?



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone know where to start with getting access to the back of the DVD / Nav system to install my bluetooth interface..


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Installing Bluetooth ? (mark_d_drake)*

this should get you started:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2912261


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Installing Bluetooth ? (mark_d_drake)*

After carefully removing the silver radio/climatronic surrounding (by softly prying it out of the Dashboard - it is only clipped in).
You will see four T20´s.
Remove the Torx Screws loose three to four cables on the back of the RNS/MFD (depends on SAT or not) and you will find "some" room - but do not expect to much















Be careful while removing the little white, tan, pink and/or blue connectors - they will come off easily - if you figured out how http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have Fun modding your EOS....
Advice - have a soft cloth or microfiber towel available to cover the TFT Screen - not that you scratch it while working behind the Radio








You should also avoid to fire up the ignition without the nav connected - normally nothing should happen - but better that way around than meeting your dealer to erase some failure codes








Freund










Btw.
The original Factory installation of the NOKIA HWS Bluetooth Kit is under the passenger Seat.


_Modified by Freund at 4:36 AM 1-27-2007_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Freund at 4:50 AM 1-27-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Installing Bluetooth ? (gilesrulz)*

Giles
Thanks, or more convinced I should go with professional installation... I was looking at the wiring harness in your pictures and trying to cross reference them with the ones for the parrot / audiocom system and am now slightly less confident than I was before..
Umm...
-Mark


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Installing Bluetooth ? (mark_d_drake)*

You're not going to have the exact same wiring, because the harness for the nav unit will be slightly different. I would say that you should at least try. So you pull out the radio and decide you're in over your head, you've only wasted a half an hour. I really doubt you will be over your head though, as it will just be a matter of plugging the things in that the instructions tell you to where they tell you to.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Installing Bluetooth ? (Freund)*

Interesting, that's where the satellite radio is wired in the US Spec Car...


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

hi mark, I'm really waiting for your experience with parrot and SW100C + dynaudio ...
May the force be with you ...







(I hate Starwars btw)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (bougy)*

OK, I'll record a photo epic for this.. I've got the Facia Plate off and the Nav System released.. Next job (in the morning is to make sure that the Harness supplied with the Audiocom matches the various connectors on the Nav Unit etc. Light's gone for tonight so no more to morning..


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Ok, I think I've finally got the harness figured out. After reading the documents from the parrot.biz web site it appears to be straightforward. 
Basically it appears I have to unlock the connector on the back of the radio / nav unit (which is female ) and plug it into the male connector on the harness. I then plug the female connector on the harness into the male connector on radio / nav unit. 
I then connect the male and female connector on the Audio and Power cables supplied with the Parrot box into the appropriate connectors on the harness. After reading the VW specific installation guide (http://www.parrot.biz/documents/en/support/schemasdinstallation/pdf/Pin%20out%20VW.pdf) there appears to be only one way in which these connections can be made
Finally I attach the Audiocom in place of the Parrot Contol unit and it's done..
The only other item is to unplug the IPOD adopter from the original connector and into the back of the female connector on the harness
BTW Thanks to Giles, for his original post on installing an iPOD adaptor . This was most helpful in figuring how to get the dash trim out without breaking it.


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 9:09 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_OK, I'll record a photo epic for this.. I've got the Facia Plate off and the Nav System released.. Next job (in the morning is to make sure that the Harness supplied with the Audiocom matches the various connectors on the Nav Unit etc. Light's gone for tonight so no more to morning..

Just wondering if you took any pictures of the back of your radio/nav ? I'm curious as to what kind of plugs are back there. Planning on installing an iPod interface that is NOT factory, so I hopefully will be using the satellite radio input or the aux input. Ideally, I want to use the sat. radio input so I will be able to see the artist/track names on the display as that occurs when using sat. radio.
So if you could take a few pix, that'd be great !


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

hi mark, so are you having a good time installing it this sunday ?
waiting for your input, thank you again,
Bougy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (bougy)*

There is a post in the Phaeton forum that provides step by step instructions for installation of a Motorola IHF-1000 Bluetooth Handsfree Kit in a MY 2006 or later Passat. Although this does not speak directly to the issue of installing a similar kit in an Eos, you might find some useful 'generic' information in that document, especially concerning what connector pins are used for what functions with respect to telephony.
To the best of my knowledge, Volkswagen follows the DIN (German Industrial Norm) standards for the four small connectors that make up the big 'quad-lock' plug that goes into the back of the radio.
Here is a direct link to the attachments: click here. Disregard all the rest of the discussion on that thread, it is Phaeton-specific.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_
Just wondering if you took any pictures of the back of your radio/nav ? I'm curious as to what kind of plugs are back there. Planning on installing an iPod interface that is NOT factory, so I hopefully will be using the satellite radio input or the aux input. Ideally, I want to use the sat. radio input so I will be able to see the artist/track names on the display as that occurs when using sat. radio.
So if you could take a few pix, that'd be great !

Certainly.... Whose the vendor for this marvel. I have the sat radio, have no intention of using it, and would happily swap out the stat radio for an Ipod adaptor that uses the Sat Radio interface to provide track info.... 
BTW there were some pictures in this thread but they appear to have gone now. However some of the info may still be useful
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2953801

Brendan - are you listening... Keep that CD changer in your draw a little longer would you... 


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 5:53 AM 1-28-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

OK, so the harness is in, the dash is all reassembeled, and NAV, CD and Sat and Terrestrial Radio are all still working. No Check Lights either







. The Audiocom unit is stowed away behind the passanger side base trim and I have a bunch of wires for the Parrot Contoller emeging into the passenger footwell.
When I check my meter I have 12V on the permanment line of the Parrot Harness but nothing on Ignition Power supply on the Parrot Harness regardless of wether or not I have turned the ignition on. I also have an extra red-wire which appears to be the other end of the Ignition Power wire in the Parrot Harness.
I guess the next stage is to find somewhere to provide this with power....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_So if you could take a few pix, that'd be great !

OK here you go
Rear

Top

Right Hand Side

Dynaudio (Under Drivers Seat)

Satellite Radio (Under Passanger Seat)

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 3:34 PM 1-28-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 3:35 PM 1-28-2007_


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_
OK here you go


Thank you so much Mark! I am in talks with DICE Electronics about an iPod solution that will utilize the satellite radio connection on the nav' unit. He anticipates a solution soon, but was unable to give more details without pictures of the back of the unit. I provided him with your pix and hopefully he'll have a better idea of what is possible. Ideally there will be artist/track title/album title info' available on the nav' screen with this DICE solution.
It's also interesting to find out that the nav' unit is manufactured by Blaupunkt. I still wish the nav' screen was a touch-screen, but as long as the info' is displayed . . I'll be happy.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

In some ways it would be neater and easier if the IPOD adaptor plugged in in place of the Sat System under the passanger seat. That would be much easier then having to remove the Head Unit. You cound then run the cable up into the center console.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

OK, it's in an almost all working. I can answer calls from the steering wheel button, when a call comes in the radio mutes and the call comes over the car's speakers. I can initiate voice dialing from the steering wheel button. I can enter the parrot menus from the steering wheel button. 
Currently I do not appear to have an control of the volume while in a call, not do I get any visual indication that the call is taking place.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

install pictures please! and where did you route the mic to?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

Pcitures coming (actually, I'll host a complete install guide). At the moment the mike's in the overhead console but the wire is not yet hidden. I need to see how to remove the head and side trim to properly hide the wire. Waiting for the bentley manual. 
The Audiocom is behind the center console trim in the passanger footwell and the parrot is tucked into the cubby hole behinf the removeable plate on the the passanger side (Opposite end of the dash to the fusebox)


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Caution
Be careful removing the a-pillar trim - they contain a drainage channel for water collected around the moonroof!
If you mess those up - you will propably end up with leaks around the a-pillar(s).
Later
Freund


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Freund)*

Freund
Thanks for the heads-up. Do you have any diagrams or pictures of what to watch for, or any other ideas of how to bury the microphone cable ?
-Mark


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Details of the completed install are here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3058315


----------

